# Jon Jones Gynecomastia



## Fat Guy 123 (Mar 2, 2011)

Do you guys think Jon Jones is having gynecomastia? Some of you might not know what it is, so basically it is female breast gland on men.

Look at the pictures below and see how his nipples are different from Ryan Bader's. 

My nipples look exactly like Jon Jones and I'm considering having surgery. You guys think its a good idea?

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-vbookie-betting/86698-ufc-126-jon-jones-vs-ryan-bader.html

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/1/31/1966067/jon-jones-vs-ryan-bader-by-the-numbers

http://fightseeker.com/ufc-fight-videos/jon-jones-vs-ryan-bader-fight-video/


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)




----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I vote this for weirdest thread I have ever read here.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Weirdest thread ever!

And BTW, those are normal nipples (at least they look to be to me) - why would you go through surgery for that?

I feel more worried for Bader having the nipples of a 3-year old


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Kinda looks like it. Rashad has them too. It's usually seen in body builders with "excess testosterone".

-runs out of thread-


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Guy got fat while he was banned.:thumbsup:


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

lol wtf

funny topic...let me help you out, those nipples arent weird, they are black nipples

many black ppl have them:thumbsup:


----------



## DownzieMMA (Jun 28, 2011)

ACTAFOOL said:


> lol wtf
> 
> funny topic...let me help you out, those nipples arent weird, they are black nipples
> 
> many black ppl have them:thumbsup:


I'm white and I have them nipples and I ain't having surgery either!


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

How much is the surgery going to cost? Are you in the US? I got my circumcision for $1200 so I understand when something on your body bugs you and the desire to _take care of it_. 

This thread just got weirder.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

music5x5 said:


> How much is the surgery going to cost? Are you in the US? I got my circumcision for $1200 so I understand when something on your body bugs you and the desire to _take care of it_.
> 
> This thread just got weirder.


Yeah, thanks for taking it to the next level.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

DownzieMMA said:


> I'm white and I have them nipples and I ain't having surgery either!


lol it was a joke..i meant the color...these posts will just get weirder

unless you too were joking...you never know on the internetzz:confused03:

why would some1 want a circumcision later?? eww...thats brutal


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

ACTAFOOL said:


> lol it was a joke..i meant the color...these posts will just get weirder
> 
> unless you too were joking...you never know on the internetzz:confused03:
> 
> why would some1 want a circumcision later?? eww...thats brutal


I had a minor case of this. Also, I became a US citizen a few years ago and thought it was the right thing to do (I'm patriotic).

Mods, please don't ban me.


----------



## kaza26 (May 23, 2011)

hahaha..I don't see nothing special about his nipples :thumb02:


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

i'd buy your nipples


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

If he's got gyno, that picture makes it look pretty mild. He looks more like the "after" picture than the "before".


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I have very minor form of it, but I feel for my cousin who's got it bad. JBJ doesn't have it, but rashad does (not extreme). Most fat people think they have it, but they are just fat


----------



## Bebop (Aug 15, 2006)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Kinda looks like it. Rashad has them too. It's usually seen in body builders with "excess testosterone".
> 
> -runs out of thread-


I'm bringing you back to the thread. You're right about Gyno being common in bodybuilding, however it's actually from an high levels of "estrogen" just the opposite of test.

- runs out of thread ;-)


----------



## OasisSupersonic (May 25, 2011)

This forum has been getting weirder by the day, can't say it isn't entertaining.

But yeah, they're black guy nipples, quite common in black guys.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

This is the most disappointing thread about nipples...EVER!


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Dude maybe you should be thinking about losing weight an not having surgery on your nipples. 
Assuming you are a fat guy, it doesnt make sense you would not be vain about that but so vain about some so ridiculously unimportant!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Bebop said:


> I'm bringing you back to the thread. You're right about Gyno being common in bodybuilding, however it's actually from an high levels of "estrogen" just the opposite of test.
> 
> - runs out of thread ;-)


Same difference in this case. Testosterone is metabolized into estrogen.

Actually when you think about it... that's irony in its truest sense.

Wanna be more male? Yeah? Sure, but in the process you're gonna grow boobs.


----------



## Fat Guy 123 (Mar 2, 2011)

DonRifle said:


> Dude maybe you should be thinking about losing weight an not having surgery on your nipples.
> Assuming you are a fat guy, it doesnt make sense you would not be vain about that but so vain about some so ridiculously unimportant!


Lol I'm actually not a fat guy. I name myself Fat Guy 123 just to be funny. 

My body fat percentage is low, almost as low as Jon Jones, and my nipples are like his.

I actually think Ryan Bader has better looking nipples. Someone said he has "pre-puberty boy nipple" but I actually think they look cool.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

How is this thread not locked yet?


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

How is this thread allowed on this forum? I think some one was confused about the difference between an "a" and a "u" when picking a name.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

did you actually just say that you think guy nipples look cooL?

gay-radar just went off


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> did you actually just say that you think guy nipples look cooL?
> 
> gay-radar just went off


You don't like gay people? :confused02: It's 2011, just saying...


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

i dont recall saying i had a problem with it... this thread is full of gay

however dont tell me i have to like them because its 2011


----------



## dvdanny (May 18, 2011)

Inkdot said:


> You don't like gay people? :confused02: It's 2011, just saying...


Making an accusation that someone is gay is not the same as saying you hate gay people.

You have to admit the op's comment about how he thought Bader's nipples looked cool is a pretty *****, you can complement a guy at the gym on alot of things (abs, traps, back) and not seem gay, his nipples usually isn't one of them


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> i dont recall saying i had a problem with it... this thread is full of gay
> 
> however dont tell me i have to like them because its 2011


Fair enough! :thumb02:

What I meant was something like; So what if it's gay, who cares? We don't live in the dark ages anymore where people get killed for it. It should be ok to be gay. I'll be more expressive next time.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

All I can say is WTF @ this thread.


----------

